# Phone won't start up now



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

My sister has a dinc 2... it has cm7 on it but i guess last night my sister was using it and it just turned off and she hasn't been able to turn it back on. I couldn't even get it to boot into recovery - did some digging online i guess its a battery problem? a simple switch would fix the problem... has this happened to anyone?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Have not experienced it, but apparently, some HTC phones when drained to the point of shutting off will not have enough power to turn on and enable charging when the charger is connected. This means that the dead battery needs to be charged in another phone or charger and then put back into the original phone and all should be well.


----------

